# SAI/EVAP Delete



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm interested in obviously deleting the secondary air system as well as the evap system, I'm new to cleaning up the bay so obviously I'm looking into figuring out which hoses are used to maintain both systems, and how I could obtain the hardware to block off the hoses I remove. If someone could point me towards a start or a DIY for the 24v motor it would very much appreciated, as for I'd be very interested in stitching up a DIY for the 24v FAQ afterwords. 
Another question of mine would be could I later after deleting both systems, with the help of Uni get software to basically bypass both systems in OBDII so they won't toss codes left and right? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: SAI/EVAP Delete (RemiRokosa)*

Everyone who's done it, won't spill the beans!


----------



## hangman44 (Oct 24, 2006)

i would like to know what is the overall benefit of deleting these systems besides a cleaner looking engine bay


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Weight reduction and less stuff to break. However, it is illegal and will cause you to fail emissions tests as well as a permanent MIL & associated code.
That said, I believe MeiK has removed the SAI parts and knows where to get block-off plates.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

BakBer makes plates


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Weight reduction and less stuff to break. However, it is illegal and will cause you to fail emissions tests as well as a permanent MIL & associated code.
That said, I believe MeiK has removed the SAI parts and knows where to get block-off plates.

Everything in this statement is true.







Illegal, useless, unnecessary, and I wish I never did it.








It's not worth the headaches over emissions issues. If you live in a non-emissions state... Ohhhh I envy you.


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

why not get a unitronic tune, arent all problems solved after that


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Their normal tune does not remove the SAI MIL. You have to get a custom file - its something you would have to take up with Unitronic yourself.


_Modified by apstguy at 12:48 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Move to Texas


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jettagli* »_Move to Texas









Exactly haha. I have no sai, and no problems.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

Custom files from C2 and UNI can make the emissions headaches go away...
As far as the hardware is concerned - it's all self explanatory... Simple block off plates for the SAI - you can cut that solenoid thing off and weld the hole shut... Remove everything electrically, block off the hoses with whatever looks clean...
Is it worth the $800+ custom tune just for looks?







I mean I understand if the car is getting turbocharged and needs the tune anyways - then yeah... But keeping it N/A, removing all the SAI and emissions stuff, and afterwards having to spend money to make the car pass emissions?








I suppose I just don't get it. Shaved bays look nice - but a truly 100% shaved bay on a MKIV 24V isn't an easy undertaking.


----------



## eurospec 24vT (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Everything in this statement is true.







Illegal, useless, unnecessary, and I wish I never did it.








It's not worth the headaches over emissions issues. If you live in a non-emissions state... Ohhhh I envy you.









ha my car is emission exempt for some reason


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (eurospec 24vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurospec 24vT* »_
ha my car is emission exempt for some reason








i wish


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_But keeping it N/A, removing all the SAI and emissions stuff, and afterwards having to spend money to make the car pass emissions?









Why would you have to pay to make the car pass after deleting and getting a custom tune?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (RussellBub)*

he meant to pay for the custom file to make the MIL go away.


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

oh ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (RussellBub)*

Sorry about the bump from the dead, but...
Im interested in deleting JUST the EVAP system. I was originally going to just relocate some of the components slightly, but if all CEL issues can be bypassed with just a resistor, then I dont see a reason not to go for it.
Anything I should know/buy for this job?
My SAI is relocated into the bumper as part of the VF kit, so it really doesnt bother me much.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just removed mine the other nite... i apparently bottomed out some how and broke the bracket that holds it so i just used a small wrench to remove the 3 nuts holding it together. then just squeeze the plastic hose connectors and pull it all out from the bottom


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (DUB_MANGv2)*

im pretty sure c2 has a blanket tune for the 12v(AAA) motor.
found it... https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
im sure if you called, it wouldnt take much to get a similar setup for the 24v. i heard wind that it was in the works a while ago, but we all know how that goes...cough vf stage3 cough


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrDUCKin* »_Sorry about the bump from the dead, but...
Im interested in deleting JUST the EVAP system. I was originally going to just relocate some of the components slightly, but if all CEL issues can be bypassed with just a resistor, then I dont see a reason not to go for it.
Anything I should know/buy for this job?
My SAI is relocated into the bumper as part of the VF kit, so it really doesnt bother me much.


anyone?


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Just to clarify--if the SAI/emissions/EVAP is written out of the tune anyway, and all hardware is deleted, emissions testing on OBDII is a pass if no MIL/check engine light is on,correct? I am from NJ, and everyone I asked about this told me that no check engine light is a pass--no matter what is deleted....This is for a turbo application with custom software anyway


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

yes it will pass they dont know the diffranced from ur tune to the factory as long as there is no light you are good... but i would also like to know more on the evap


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

In my state, the car's readiness must be set for it to pass, just clearing codes won't do it. A friend of mine with a SIII+ 1.8T has the Uni software to remove the SAI & evap & he just passed emissions a week ago... The big turbo file + the SAI & EVAP delete cost him $1000 though...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

on audi's we can resister the plug and remove it and never throw a cel and it shows readiness..
cant this happen with the mk3?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GRN6IX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRN6IX* »_In my state, the car's readiness must be set for it to pass, just clearing codes won't do it. A friend of mine with a SIII+ 1.8T has the Uni software to remove the SAI & evap & he just passed emissions a week ago... The big turbo file + the SAI & EVAP delete cost him $1000 though...

that's weird because the BT files you usually don't have to pay for any "tweaks" like that.. on a regular flash like a 1.8T stg2 flash, you'd need to pay extra though.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I deleted my EVAP system. I used a 330ohm 10 watt resistor in place of the plug to the pump thingy, and plugged the two vacuum lines that go to the intake manifold. I also stuck the ends of those white lines into a little breather filter. I figure that will still allow the system to "breathe" but help keep water and crap out of it. No ECU codes.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

can u post pics ?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwcabman)*

When I had my ECU updated last time (~1 year ago) I had them do the SAI delete stuff for me, they didn't charge me anything, but I had already purchased the BT ECU flash previously anyways.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

nm i found the pick wer did u put the resistor did u put it on the connector for the purge valve ?


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwcabman)*

anyone?


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwcabman)*

Hey matt I'm actually really interested in your solution since it seems fairly safe and cost effective







would you mind posting up a few pictures along with a diy so we can get it to the faqs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im going to wait a bit before I post anything else conclusive, to make sure it is actually working properly.


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RemiRokosa)*

cool ight hopen for a diy i wanna clean out my bay and pass emisions lol


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

ive got the entire front end torn off my car to clean things up a bit while replacing mounts water pump and such, i have a block off plate laying around that was purchased for a TT i got to thinking while i have it apart to delete the SAI "if the block off plate is the same" does anyone know if this is the case?
and just adding my 2 cents, i just had mine inspected, im working around an random CEL due to the CAT delete with a spacer on the downstream O2, but it picks up the excess emissions when i sit just idling for too long, so i cleared the codes with VAGCOM and ran errands all day while monitoring the readiness codes. once the o2 was ready, the SAI never went into ready mode but i went to get it emission tested anyways, it passed just fine to my suprise. i walked out of the place and hooked my laptop up and the SAI readiness code was still showing it wasnt ready. and no code or CEL ever popped up for my SAI.


_Modified by SR1.8GTI at 12:38 AM 12/23/2009_


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

has anyone figured out on a resistor or something to disable the leak detection pump.......its 3wires and if you disconnect the plug or remove any of the 3wires from the plug the MIL light comes on.I tried contacting HPA since they know but no reply from them and Revo programmer does not know how to get that deep into the ECM to disable it


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Leak detection pump for the evap? Its only two wires. I have a 10watt 330ohm resistor in mine, waiting on more driving time and a full vag com scan to post more conclusive info.


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im getting this code:
16825/P0441/001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow
Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active 
Possible Causes
* Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Regulator Valve (N80) faulty/jammed
* Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Solenoid Valve (N115) faulty/jammed
* Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Sealing faulty
* Pipes between Tank Breathing and Throttle Body leaky/blocked 
Possible Solutions
* Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Regulator Valve (N80)
o Perform Output Test 
* Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Solenoid Valve (N115)
* Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister
o Perform Basic Setting 
* Check Pipes between Tank Breathing and Throttle Body 

________________________________
This is with a 10watt 330ohm resistor in the two wires that go to the evap valve thats normally under the hood. I cut back the two white lines and put a breather filter on them, just to keep crap from getting into them, and still allowing them to vent.
Im assuming that the thing that greekspec is talking about, the leak detection pump, which is back somewhere near the fuel filter, is seeing that there is an issue with the amount of flow due to it just going to a breather filter.
I got this code over a week and a half ago, and cleared it with vag com. Since then, Ive burned through nearly 2 tanks of gas, putting hundreds of miles on the car, and the code finally came back.
So I need info on trying a resistor for the leak detection pump. As greekspec said, there are 3 wires. Or is there a way to just fool it by blocking it off a certain amount? Would the flow in the evap system change under certain driving conditions? If it didnt, you could technically find a "happy" range for it and keep it there by allowing only a certain amount of flow out of those white lines.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

any updates


----------



## euro24v (May 8, 2009)

dude i dunno why you took it out, but you prolly will never get that code to go away by fooling it...youd spend a lot of time money and energy doing somthing that adds no power and takes up relativly no space...the evap system works by purging the charcoal canister vapors into the intake manifold to burn and go through the cat - thus avoiding destroying the atmosphere - your car monitors operation of the pump, solenoid, flow to and from canister and at manifold, as well as at the tank itself


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its all in the pursuit of a shaved engine bay. It may not seem like much, but when you remove everything else unnecessary from your bay, and put all the bodywork in, you realize how silly the evap stuff looks in there. It actually spans a considerable amount of area in the bay.
Im not exactly sure how to update. Ive been running a while (easily well into readiness) with no CEL in all types of driving conditions. If I had easy access to vagcom I would be able to say things more conclusively, but I do not.
And in all honesty, I have over a year and a half till Im due for emissions again. I still HAVE all the evap stuff. It would take a total of MAYBE 2 hours to rig it back in place, wiring and all, if I needed to.


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

I may just spend the extra cash to have mine flashed out if this problem can not be figured out but...I cant keep mine if i wanted to cuz most of the hoses are broken (stupid cold weather and plastic dont get along) and the way my intake is set up now it is taking up to much room for my evap soo that is getting tossed out the door...


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

HPA knows how to delete well atleast the LDP since it's a N/A only installed part but they suck ass for not getting back to me


----------

